# Robert Yau ?



## Stefan (Nov 26, 2008)

Who is this Robert Yau and what do the method acronyms (e.g. "TrCe+Yau+FCN" for 4x4x4) mean?

http://hi-games.net/profile/146


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 26, 2008)

I have talked with him many times in that site. FCN=Fridrich, Color Neutral. Yau=his edge pairing method which is just 2 at a time. Don't know what TrCe is, maybe Traditional Centers since he is just doing first 2 opposite, then adjacent. He said he had school or something and that's why he couldn't make it to UK Open 2008.

He sais he hasn't cubed for like a year or something, atleast on 5x5x5. He is getting a cube soon, I don't know how good he will be.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 26, 2008)

I was wondering the exact same thing when I was leafing through the hi-games scoreboards, I thought it was some undiscovered method XD


----------



## Erik (Nov 26, 2008)

Robert is like the English Marc van Beest. Very fast, just never goes to competitions. I know him for a while now, but he always has bad luck with locations and date of the tournaments in the UK.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 26, 2008)

You can talk there? Darn I need more time, I'm so out-of-date. Thanks for the infos, glad I asked.


----------



## Escher (Nov 26, 2008)

well hopefully next year there will be two competitions in the UK so maybe we'll see him there


----------



## Stefan (Nov 26, 2008)

Erik said:


> he always has bad luck with locations and date of the tournaments in the UK.



So someone please hold a competition in his backyard (no kidding).


----------



## gasmus (Nov 26, 2008)

If his turning speed is as good as his recognition we might get some UK world records  whereabouts does he live?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 26, 2008)

By "we" you mean yourself and him, right Breanden?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 26, 2008)

gasmus said:


> we might get some UK world records


Lies. Maybe if the UK took over the entire world before your next competition...*hides*


----------



## gasmus (Nov 26, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> By "we" you mean yourself and him, right Breanden?



yes

nah, i meant UK in general, i suck in competition:/


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 27, 2008)

Meh, you could try and specialise in a puzzle or discipline that no UK cubers are that good at and get a NR in that.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 27, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Meh, you could try and specialise in a puzzle or discipline that no UK cubers are that good at and get a NR in that.



there is some square 1-ing to be done. record isn't so hard for that! or with feet


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 27, 2008)

I didn't want to mention Sq-1 because I want to get the NR in that  It's awesome.


----------



## Escher (Nov 27, 2008)

hmm. if i learnt CLL and practised 2x2 i could easily beat a 6s average...
Ive recently (i.e this afternoon, when i got it) fallen in love with megaminx. first successful solve sub 9!
and my 3rd ever 'get to last layer and stop because i dont know algorithms beyond sune/supersune, J, T and Y'. luckily got a T


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 27, 2008)

i really like megaminx. mine just suck bit time. shame really.


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm planning on the square-1 UK NR as well, but each time I majorly screw-up in competitions.What's your average MTJjumper? I'm also intending to beat Magic and MasterMagic NRs.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 6, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> By "we" you mean yourself and him, right Breanden?


I think he means the English


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, if I continue improving at the rate I am doing I'll be averaging sub-5 by the next UK Open for 3x3 (I've been steadily improving by a second a month for the past 5 months). That'll net me a NR, and probably a WR.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 7, 2008)

I like how you say "easily". If you're not sub-13 by UK Open 09, you owe a V-cube 7. OK?


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2008)

okay, fine 




damn, this is gonna cost me like £50 if i dont succeed...

but i obviously will. 

...


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 7, 2008)

Escher said:


> okay, fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try 60 haha


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 7, 2008)

Escher said:


> lol, simon, i dont think it works like that
> but yeah, give me 10 months, and i'll easily be sub 13 on 3x3 and sub 4 on 2x2. just you watch



I'd like to be sub 20 consistantly for next competition, I've done a 18.83 at home, but 21.34 in comp, did get a 17 and a 19 at manchester though  sub 2 on the 5x5x5 I'm basically there now and sub 1 on the 4x4x4 i'm at 1:20 ish now.


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2008)

whooooa tomarse you are good at medium cubes! 

i _think_ i could get a V7 for <£50 off thinkgeek inc shipping...

anyway, i dont actually think that ill be sub 13. but definitely, definitely sub 15. ive realised that i can achieve a lot more sub 18 avgs now/very soon, my barrier is only really psychological (and the fact that i dont know all the OLLs and arent that comfortable with about 1/5 of the ones i have learnt).

yeah, i was pleased with my 17.33 at the UK open (PLL skip...). shame my averages were like 4s worse than normal though 

im also disappointed cos i pulled out what must've been a 16/17s avg of 5 before i competed - mtgjumper will attest


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 7, 2008)

Escher said:


> whooooa tomarse you are good at medium cubes!
> 
> i _think_ i could get a V7 for <£50 off thinkgeek inc shipping...
> 
> ...



Well I'm sure if you practise, and I practise we could both be sub 18 avg, I'd like that alot, what is this website you tell me? Is it rather good then? (do you have a youtube page i can sub to?)


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2008)

nah i have nothing to record with 

i think there was a very recent thread about the thinkgeek v7, so search for that 

once ive warmed up, i can relatively easily sub 18 avg of 5, but ive only ever got one (i think) avg of 12 sub 18. i know that now im sub 20 avg of 50 anyway...
sure, ill just finish the OLLs this week, and get hammering my lookahead...
wanna race to sub 18 avg of 50 tomarse?


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 7, 2008)

Escher said:


> nah i have nothing to record with
> 
> i think there was a very recent thread about the thinkgeek v7, so search for that
> 
> ...


don't know man  I suck now, I can't seem to break the sub 20 barrier consistantly, its irritating. I'll post results from a avg of 5 now.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 7, 2008)

(21.42) 
18.48 
20.14 
(17.67) 
20.45 Average: 19.69	

Can you see what i mean about consistancy?


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 7, 2008)

Escher said:


> im also disappointed cos i pulled out what must've been a 16/17s avg of 5 before i competed - mtgjumper will attest




More like 18s. I was pulling out 15s a lot, but I averaged 16.91 on the day (and sup 20 ).


----------



## joey (Dec 7, 2008)

if you were getting 15s, and then got a 16.91, that's actually pretty good!
i do like 13-14s average outta comp, then do 16-17s mostly in comp :/


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 7, 2008)

Meh, my hands were shaking like mad, so I was surprised I did quite well. Pressure gets to me quite badly; I even started to crack under pressure when I got near to the end of an average I was filming today.


----------



## Escher (Dec 7, 2008)

just film ALL of your averages 
im sure you'll eventually get used to it...
and maybe you should go to more comps


----------



## jcuber (Dec 7, 2008)

This is off-topic, but what is the supersune? Alg and what it does, please. I am too lazy to search right now.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 7, 2008)

jcuber said:


> I am too lazy to search right now.



Then I'm too lazy to answer. Seriously, why would you ever say that if you want an answer?


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 7, 2008)

Escher said:


> just film ALL of your averages
> im sure you'll eventually get used to it...
> and maybe you should go to more comps




All of my averages? I do one most days 

Also, I'd go to more comps if they were held in the UK. I'm not going Europe-trotting like Joey seems to do


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 8, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I am too lazy to search right now.
> ...



Searching for supersune here brings up this topic. Searching for "supersune rubik's cube" on Google brings up this topic. Did Escher mean anti-sune?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2008)

supersune = r U R' U R U2 r', it's an OLL


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 8, 2008)

qqwref said:


> supersune = r U R' U R U2 r', it's an OLL


Oh, thanks Michael 
<- uses 2-look OLL


----------



## Stefan (Dec 8, 2008)

I actually didn't know the name "supersune" but easily found out:
http://www.google.com/cse?cx=016833797707245983616:6o_f2otwty0&q=supersune&sa=Rechercher

Anyway, note I wasn't attacking the question itself. Only his arrogant additional comment that he's too lazy to search.


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2008)

by the way, i was talking about the megaminx... its my own name for the pattern. on 3x3, what you guys call a supersune i call fat sune, and what i call a supersune is the F(RUR'U')x3 F' case, as the way i solve it is two sunes... i should probably call it double sune, but hey.
with the megaminx, my 'supersune' is just RUR'URU3R', and my 'normal sune' has U2' instead of U3.

tomarse - i just switched to ZZ, so you may have to wait a while until im back down to ~20... and i do see what you mean!


----------



## TMOY (Dec 8, 2008)

Adn do you have a name for the wider sunes (LUL'U2LU2L' and LU2L'ULU2L') and antisunes ? (the reverse algs). I just call the whole bunch of algs "the sunes"...


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2008)

well in my family of sunes there are - 

sune, fatty sune, double sune, double fatty sune
anti sune, fatty anti sune, double fatty anti sune (i love that one)
lefty sune, fatty lefty sune, fatty lefty antisune
and then all of those from the back...
...and finally supersune for the megaminx.
many of these are kind of arbitrary - just to avoid having to do an extra U/U2 turn.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 8, 2008)

Wait, you're learning ZZ? How's EOLine going, then?


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2008)

its hard :S
recognising bad edges takes ages, and working out how to go about solving it is hard... 
once you get it set up though, my solves average at least 2-3s faster than when i already have cross set up 
my best for EOLine is like 10s, with the standard 12s preinspection, but that cos it was very easy. i set a new PB of 23.5 anyway with that 
my best last night was nearly 2 minutes slower xD


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2008)

U3? seriously?! Why would you do that?

On the megaminx I just think of RUR'URU2'R' as the normal sune. Absolutely nothing 'super' about it, it's exactly the same algorithm as on 3x3...


----------



## TMOY (Dec 9, 2008)

There are a lot of different sunes on the megaminx 
Another example: the PLL sune, L2U2L2'UL2U2L2'


----------

